# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  SONY WEGA TRINITRON KV32FQ86E  ΑΝΑΒΟΣΒΗΝΕΙ LED 16 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΟΧΙ ΗΧΟ ΟΧΙ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ

## Steve Giannios

Συγχαρητηρια για το site και το υπεροχο forum σας !!!!

Την εχω 7 σχεδον χρονια χωρις κανενα προβλημα... Εδω και ενα μηνα ανοιγεις το power (δεν την αφηνω standby) και αρχικα ενω ακουγεται ο ηχος του καναλιου χωρις εικονα, τον χανει κανει ενα "τσακ" και αναβοσβηνει το led στην TV για 16 φορες...κανει μια παυση σβηστο κανα 2 δευτερολεπτα και μετα παλι για 16  δ/πτα αναβοσβηνει...Πειραζω τα κουμπια πανω στην τηλεοραση P+ P- ταυτοχρονα ή οχι, γρήγορα - αργα και τις περισσοτερες φορες ανοιγει αλλα μπορει να παρει απο 20 λεπτα εως και ωρες !!!! Αλλες φορες παλι δεν ανοιγει καθολου και εχω ηδη κουλαθει να παταω τα καναλια....(δεν λεω οτι με αυτα ανοιγει αλλα λεμε τωρα...)
Απο το ιντερνετ βρηκα για το τσιπακι το MCZ3001D και μολις χθες το παρηγγειλα μαζι με το MCZ3001DB (βαση μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι) και θα το δοκιμασω μολις ερθει σε καμια 20αρια μερες απο ΚΙΝΑ. 
Εσεις τι λετε παιδια? Το εχετε ξανασυναντησει αυτο? Τι μπορει να φταιει?
Ο πεθερος μου εφτιαχνε SAMSUNG CRT, οποτε πανω κατω ξερει τι να κανει (και αν φτιαξει βεβαια).

Τι προτεινετε να κανω !!!!

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## solarcon

Ναι. Είναι δύσκολο πρόβλημα. Σημαίνει ότι η γεννήτρια υψηλής τάσης στο D2 board δεν δουλεύει και μερικές φορές εργάζεται με διακοπές ( βλ. φωτογραφία ). 

  Εγώ θα άλλαζα ολόκληρο τον μετασχηματιστή υψηλής τάσης (flyback) και το μοντέλο φαίνεται πάνω. Τσέκαρε και την αντίσταση των 330 kΩ που μπαίνει σε σειρά στο start up.
d2board.JPG

----------


## solarcon

Όταν κάνεις την αλλαγή θα πρέπει να μπεις σε λειτουργία Remote Commander for Operation in Service Mode και να κάνεις τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις.


Τα λέμε...

----------

